
Hacker News Ranking - NilsIRL
http://hnrankings.info/
======
blaser-waffle
Neat. Although I feel like
[https://news.ycombinator.com/active](https://news.ycombinator.com/active)
accomplishes more or less the same thing, sans graph.

Though it would be interesting to see when things shoot up to the top, such as
how Chinese apologist articles somehow wind up near the top for a day then
falter. Or if financial type posts start zooming north after the NYC finance
crowd have had their coffee.

